# The Spurs and LaMarcus Aldridge should destroy opposing small ball lineups



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As Tim Duncan aged and rule changes decreased the efficiency of post play, the Spurs had to change their identity to return to contention. An emphasis on a quicker pace and more ball movement resulted in a better offense, and the league followed suit, adopting some of the precepts of Mike D'Antoni's playbook and frequently going small. The style proved to be effective, as the past three champions show.
> 
> Now with the addition of LaMarcus Aldridge, the Spurs once again have a big man who is a legitimate first option. As Gregg Popovich adjusts his system to maximize the strengths of the roster, we could see a lot more post play in San Antonio.
> 
> ...


http://www.poundingtherock.com/2015...l-poison?_ga=1.187276203.203146599.1440130738


----------

